# Ag Company Pay Cut



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tough times.  a bit facetious but this is the first time I can recall of this happening.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/01/deeres-ceo-takes-pay-cut-2016-01-26/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5fe384f9cf-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5fe384f9cf-296641129

Also, this very short report by Deere's Samuel Allen is pretty interesting.

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/01/deere-s-ceo-allen-comments-on-production-surplus-equipment-sale-outlook-2016-01-26/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=5fe384f9cf-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-5fe384f9cf-296641129


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

How will he survive? I am sure that makes the 6000 people let go by Deere feel better. At least the boss is suffering also. Also the history about not lasting more than three years makes no sense to me. Does that mean during the eighties Deere was selling more equipment while no one else was? The problem for farmers won't be buying new equipment it will be about paying for what they bought already.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

steve IN said:


> The problem for farmers won't be buying new equipment it will be about paying for what they bought already.


Yea I wonder how much eq JD has financed now compared to the 80's.And how mant dealers are financed also on trade deals,and eq sitting on the lots.Along with that the JD Farm Plan for parts and about any other thing you want to put on their credit card.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve IN said:


> How will he survive?


Yep, pretty insane is it not? He makes more in one year than most folks in this country will earn in a lifetime....or 3-4 folks will earn in a lifetime.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Judging from the above comments, it looks like a lot of Hay Talk members are Bernie Sanders fans. After all, he's the candidate who wants to combat income inequality. LOL.

Gary


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Have no desire to elect a socialist. I was only pointing out, in my opinion, the CEO trying to make himself look good. What also is wrong in my view is that a lot of corporate pay packages are structured to avoid taxes as well as no way to hold them responsible for the success of the company. The same thing in sports. How many times do you read that a multi year , multi million dollar contract for sports or corporate executives and they fail to preform as expected. They then receive a golden parachute to leave but by then the business is in shambles. I blame the board of directors as well as shareholders for not looking out for the business.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Judging from the above comments, it looks like a lot of Hay Talk members are Bernie Sanders fans. After all, he's the candidate who wants to combat income inequality. LOL.
> 
> Gary


Nope, not so....just marveling at the economies of scale.....after all, he is managing a global company that does well over $30 BILLION in Ag sales per year alone.....it takes a heck of a lot more than a "community planner" to handle that ball.

Regards, Mike


----------

